# Reminder: Read me.



## Chris (Oct 26, 2007)

There's been a lot of off-topic style posting in the general forums lately. Please keep the gay jokes, stitch jokes, mom jokes, dick jokes and every other such thing contained to the Off-Topic forum. 

Also, remember that the Politics forum is NOT the off topic forum, so please post accordingly.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 26, 2007)

What's the difference between a gay and a stitch joke?


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 28, 2007)

I totally agree - all those threads about stitch and him being gay or whatever have got to stop.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 28, 2007)

I noticed that too lately.


----------



## Leon (Oct 28, 2007)

even in the Off Topic forum, it's getting a bit old. but really, i don't read those posts, so whatever


----------



## playstopause (Oct 28, 2007)

Imho, it's funny and all, it's just that it gets multiplicated by 10 (question: do we need this here?).
All of this should be just one major gay thread, all gay things included, for the gay fans out there.

"Ode to Stitch", for example. That sounds great.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd like to point out that it isn't me posting "I'm gay" constantly. The ShawnF jokes rolled back (we're going through a rough patch) so stop all looking at me like that!


----------

